# Forum font



## Terpentijn (Sep 6, 2019)

The FreeBSD site has a very ugly font in Firefox. Up to now it's the only site that is so ugly. Which font am I missing on my FreeBSD install?


----------



## Minbari (Sep 6, 2019)

You can remove bitmap fonts (/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf) or uncheck the option in Firefox to don't allow the pages to chose their own fonts.


----------



## obsigna (Sep 6, 2019)

The CSS of the Forum tells to use:
   font-family: 'Segoe UI', 'Helvetica Neue', Helvetica, Roboto, Oxygen, Ubuntu, Cantarell, 'Fira Sans', 'Droid Sans', sans-serif
Segoe UI comes with MS software and I doubt that this can be legally installed on FreeBSD. Helvetica Neue and Helvetica are expensive commercial fonts which come as a gift only with macOS. The first „free“ one (like in free beer) is Roboto and like Ubuntu it is part of x11-fonts/google-fonts. Oxygen is in x11-fonts/oxygen-fonts, Cantarell is in x11-fonts/cantarell-fonts, Fira Sans is in x11-fonts/fira and finally you want to find out yourself where the Droid’s font might be.


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you very much. A lot of those fonts I had installed on my Linux boxes. FreeBSD comes without. That explains a lot. I’ll install them.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 7, 2019)

You can select the font to use under Preferences in Firefox which will list the fonts you already have on FreeBSD. No need to install new ones.


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 7, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> You can select the font to use under Preferences in Firefox which will list the fonts you already have on FreeBSD. No need to install new ones.


I know that but it does not work for this forum. I get ugly fonts. After installing some fonts, mentioned earlier, the side renders well.


----------

